# Free Dogo Argentino?!?



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey guys... How are you all doing?

So here it is. Ive been offered a FREE Dogo Argentino! 

This friend of a friend owns 2 Dogos and she just had a baby, she can no longer take care of two dogs and a baby, so shes getting rid of one of the puppy (male-8months). Up to date on shots, house trained.

Im in big decision right now as if i take him or not. I have until mid July to make my decision.

The problem with this is that the dog is located pretty far away so i wont get to see Bully and him together before making my decision.

I wasent planing on getting another puppy right away but i think im "ready".

What would you do??? lol I know that i need to be prepared to do crate and rotate if necessary.


Ill keep you guys posted, but i just want advice since ill have 2 male Dogos in my house, both not neutured.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

I would jump all over it, but I am looking for an dogo.......so im a bit biased...haha


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

I quess my first question...are you planning on neutering both? Second question..can't you bring your dog with you to for a greet and meet. Third question...how well do you know this person that is offering you the dog. Dogo Argentino are beautiful dogs, keep in mind, its domineering attitude makes it continuously compete for territory with specimens of the same sex, most noticeable behaviour in males. Get any information you can on the puppy, it temperament should be cheerful, frank, humble, friendly, and not a hard barker, always conscious of its power. It should never be aggressive.

Keep us posted...


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

jerseypeach said:


> I quess my first question...are you planning on neutering both? Second question..can't you bring your dog with you to for a greet and meet. Third question...how well do you know this person that is offering you the dog. Dogo Argentino are beautiful dogs, keep in mind, its domineering attitude makes it continuously compete for territory with specimens of the same sex, most noticeable behaviour in males. Get any information you can on the puppy, it temperament should be cheerful, frank, humble, friendly, and not a hard barker, always conscious of its power. It should never be aggressive.
> 
> Keep us posted...


I was planing on getting at least one of them neutured for now since its so expencive.

I could bring Bully for the greet and meet, but just a few hours might not be enough to see if they would get along.

Im now trying to get info on the breeder or BYB of where the dog came from, ill get a better idea of what im getting myslef into here.

Thanks for the advices  Helps alot


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

BastienBully said:


> I was planing on getting at least one of them neutured for now since its so expencive.
> 
> I could bring Bully for the greet and meet, but just a few hours might not be enough to see if they would get along.
> 
> ...


i would search for a rescue or a shelter program near u that may have a free/low cost neuter program. there are a lot in my area, might be worth a search. but i think ur on the right track, find out about the "breeder" and see what this dog is all about. sounds like a good deal especially for the dog, since there are a lot of people out there that would want him justfor being a Dogo or as my BF would say a "big white pit". (i try to teach him, hes stuck on stereotypes *shrug*)


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Jump!! If it's something you've been looking for and are "ready" for! Maybe read the thread about adding a second dog? 

We have been looking for an APBT for a few months now and when we finally see a pup like what we have been looking for, we are going for it! We are taking our time and not rushing. I want to make sure I get what I want. 

I looooooove English bull terriers (especially the original ones!) so if a decent one of them ever comes along we are jumping on that too! Haha!

Speaking of dogos, there is an older lady, probably in her late 60's who owns two of them down the road. I see her walking them every day and I am always impressed at how well behaved and calm they are! They don't get along so she walks them separate. 

They sure are handsome dogs! Keep us posted!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Pet quality Dogos, sure.. Working stock, no..Pet quality will be more or less like your mutt, traditional Dogo unless you have use and time.. Don't bother.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i would search for a rescue or a shelter program near u that may have a free/low cost neuter program. sounds like a good deal especially for the dog, since there are a lot of people out there that would want him justfor being a Dogo or as my BF would say a "big white pit". (i try to teach him, hes stuck on stereotypes *shrug*)


Thats a great idea, there might be a rescue or a shelter around here that could do it for cheaper. I also agree that some people would get that dog thinking its going to be easy, and just for the looks as well.



::::COACH:::: said:


> Jump!! If it's something you've been looking for and are "ready" for! Maybe read the thread about adding a second dog?
> 
> I looooooove English bull terriers (especially the original ones!) so if a decent one of them ever comes along we are jumping on that too! Haha!
> 
> ...


I look up that thread for sure thanks.

Im also a BIG fan of EBT!!! 

For that story of the old lady and her two dogs... Thats what im a bit scared, if they dont get along, but i agree that most of the dogos i know are really well behaved and calm.


KMdogs said:


> Pet quality Dogos, sure.. Working stock, no..Pet quality will be more or less like your mutt, traditional Dogo unless you have use and time.. Don't bother.


Im not sure i understand what your saying? Sorry


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

IF you already have and unfixed male and are taking him to meet another unfixed male regardless of the dogo being 8 months it could turn ugly real quick. I had an ACD that turned DA at 6 months and was more aggressive to an intact male than a neutered one. Also, if you do get him you will most likely have to live a crate and rotate lifestyle. Are you prepared for that? Otherwise if you have the space and the time then I would jump all over it to. BUT what KM means is that if the Dogo is from working lines he maybe more head strong, energetic, and have more drive and the will to work. If the need to work can't be fulfilled because of your lifestyle than he is better off with someone who can work him and give him what he needs. KM can explain it alot better than me but that's it in a nut shell


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

BastienBully said:


> Hey guys... How are you all doing?
> 
> So here it is. Ive been offered a FREE Dogo Argentino!
> 
> ...


Dogos are pack animals in their native country and hunt large game in packs.
Therefore, if they fail to hunt as a pack, they are not useful to their original purpose. 
So the question is, were these dogs from the traditional stock of hunters/workers,
or have they been bred for another purpose?
They are not and never have been pit dogs, so unlike APBTs, neutering may help.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

*Update*

So I said NO for the dog, after thinking of it long and hard last night i finally decided to go with whats best for Bully.  Thanks guys for all the advices!


----------

